# quick question



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Do hedgies carry fleas. I'm just wondering because I've been getting some bug bites. If so can it be treated with revolution? Thanks!


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

From what I've heard, no they dont carry fleas.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

To my understanding they can get fleas and mites but mites wouldn't bite you. Question do you have other pets that like dog or outdoor cat that could be bringing them in? Revolution would work just make sure you read on the amount to use if you decide that's what it is.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

connorshogs said:


> To my understanding they can get fleas and mites but mites wouldn't bite you. Question do you have other pets that like dog or outdoor cat that could be bringing them in? Revolution would work just make sure you read on the amount to use if you decide that's what it is.


I would think another pet would have to be bringing them in too.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. I don't have any other pets besides fish and I'm sure they're not the culprit lol. I'll call the vet and get some revolution in case. Has anyone else experinced bug bites that swell up to a few inches, itch like crazy, burn and hurt? Or have any idea what it could be. I went to the doctors and they couldn't help me.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like you may need to bomb your place. could it be bed bugs? I dunno reaching here.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

LarryT said:


> Sounds like you may need to bomb your place. could it be bed bugs? I dunno reaching here.


Yeah I was going to say that.

Maybe your allergic to something? If you don't see any bugs maybe it's not bug bites. 
I know that when my house got infested with fleas (from someone else's cats that came to live with us for a few) you could see them your legs and such. It was horrible.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds a bit like spider bites to me....I've had those before and they itch a lot, but then hurt/burn when you scratch at them.


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

I find that I'm allergic to my hedgie (makes sense, I'm allergic to everything!) and when her quills go up, even a little, I get itchy, raised, hive-like bumps all over. 
Sound similar to you?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Yep. Hedgies are the cutest little allergy tests. Their quills push in any allergen in the area into the skin.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the input guys! Ive checked around for bed bugs and couldn't see anything. (In toronto its likely though). I went to the doctor's yesterday and he didn't know what was causing the welts but they're most likely bites from something. The bites starts out as a small bump and then explodes in size in a few hours. It gets to be about 3-4 inches in diameter are warm to the touch, itch and hurt. If this bug can do that to me what can it do to my hedgies?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

It could be you are allergic to the big it's self if it is one. I had a friend who was allergic to Mosquitos and she would get HUGE welts meanwhile mine were small


----------

